# Racycle Narrow Tread.



## lobsterboyx

There is a lot to this story that is waiting to be told, but I figure id start with this part of it.

After thinking about, working on, watching on ebay and collecting racycles vicariously through a friend, we finally worked out a deal for one of his bikes that i think has the most character. 

my true passion is 40s and 50s ballooners, leaning more towards the post war side. however only recently, since the advent of more modern wheelsets that provide the same look, ive started getting in to the wooden wheel "safety" bikes. 

i promised myself when i first got in to this hobby that i would never have a bike that is unridable by me. i also promised myself that i would not collect anything but full deluxe or rare bikes. 

when i first saw the racycle, the oversized chanrings, and self oiling bottom brackets set them apart from all other turn of the last turn century bikes. 

while the historical value of the racycle is strong to me, i believe the outward appearance of this bicycle speaks volumes about its history, not only to me but to the importance of cycles throughout its short history.

in the immeadiate history of this bicycle, i believe it was purchased on ebay to be used for parts for my friends other racycles, when it arrived, we both noted that something was kind of funny about it, the top tube became very fat and large near the head tube and the downtube looked rather wrinkley. the head tube also had what looked to be lugs and the racycle emblem, while riveted in place with hand hammered rivets, was somewhat crooked. we began to explore deeper, by removing some of the paint around the enlarged area, only to reveal a soft, still pliable, putty that had been painted over. under the putty, we found cork, and under the cork we found that possibly the entire headtube had been grafted from another bike. we removed more paint only to find more interesting fixes, more rivets, cork, and 3 types of welding or brazing including copper, brass and lead. all 3 techniques very crude and not something you'd find on a bike "fixed" within the last 60-70 years. after cleaning the paste off, my friend applied clear coat to stop it from further decay. 










from what i understand the racycle narrow tread was only produced up until about 1898 when the headbadge went from "narrow tread" to "self oiling" 




we removed the rivets to further investigate what headtube was used. 

however the fork appears to be original racycle equipment.

I am crunched for time at the moment (moving) and i will update this thread soon.


----------



## slick

Bump for the crickets who may have missed this incredible find!!!! I saw it in person and wanted to throw it in my truck when he wasn't looking!


----------



## Larmo63

Only the coolest guys have Racycles.......


----------



## redline1968

that frame is toast dude. i hate to say it.  they are cool bikes.


----------



## Larmo63

I just bought one, TOP SECRET!!!!!


----------



## ejlwheels

I am looking for a Racycle.


----------



## slick

It can be fixed. Anything can be fixed. So what you are saying is scrap it so you can grab it from the recycler before it gets turned ito a few Toyota fenders? If more people keep giving up on rare unreplaceable items, there won't be anything left for my sons generation to see being ridden on, or displayed in a museum. Tell you guys what, send me everything you want to give up on because it's too far gone and i'll pay the postage AND a scrappers fee. Save'em all!!! Or I will.


----------



## lobsterboyx

redline1968 said:


> that frame is toast dude. i hate to say it.  they are cool bikes.




Yes!!! That's just the reason I bought it, anyone can have a restored bike, to me it's about the history and the story. There are a ton of racycles out there, but how many have a fix like this, also, I have one!!! To me, it shows pride of ownership in that it recalls a time when folks cared, and relied on bicycles as their only form of transportation. it shows enginuety, soul and even charsma that other bikes don't have.  I was offered a more complete, solid bike but instead opted for this one. I don't care if the thing rides straight or not, but bet your butt I'll be riding this thing..


----------



## Larmo63

Danny, isn't it the oldest known Racycle?


----------



## redline1968

I have a basement full of admirations. but that one is dangerous if your  plannig to ride it.  get good insurance.


----------



## lobsterboyx

Larmo63 said:


> Danny, isn't it the oldest known Racycle?




Yeah, that too... 

You make it up there to Fred segal? 

I'm glad you got the other one... Now we just have to find you one of them big rings... 



Id say it's just as dangerous as walking down the street, but honestly it's been here for 115 years and I don't see it going anywhere. Obviously it's not going to be a commuter, but really I'd feel the same about any aged bike...

Atleast it's not Fiberglas like my... I mean... Uh... Spacelanders


----------



## Larmo63

The "San Fernando Racycle Club" meeting will be held at.......   

Fred Segal was a trendy let down, not worth it......

We may have also landed a Spacelander........


----------



## lobsterboyx

Pm me those details...


----------



## slick

What the???? 2 spacelanders in southern california and 1 slipped right through my hands!!! AAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!! I want to ride 1 at least. And I wouldn't mind having a Racycle either. 1 more bike to add to the 35+ collection that i'm at won't hurt right?? Ok about 10 are kids bikes for my son and daughter but they still are vintage pre 1955 so they still count.


----------



## redline1968

I quess bandaids are still the best investment today.   here is mine  a 1890's rear stear mens tandem.


----------



## Larmo63

Chris wants to be in the SFRC, I can tell.......

(3+ Bowden Spacelanders, but we're not talking....)


----------



## slick

Your right I do!!!!!!!! BTW where were you when i came down fathers day weekend? The cyclone boys did a sweet ride saturday night in Huntington Beach, and sunday Cliff did an awesome motorbike ride that a certain "Mead" would have looked awfully good riding around with the rest of us! WE missed you buddy! Or at least I did. I can't speak for Marty,Frank,Dave,and John. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## bud poe

redline1968 said:


> I quess bandaids are still the best investment today.   here is mine  a 1890's rear stear mens tandem.



HA HA!  
Great tandem Mark, that one would sure turn some heads at the flea market!!!   That's a Racycle!?!?


----------



## Jon Olson

I have both a boy and girl Racycle from the 1890's. You can see them on line in past "McHenry Museum" Modesto, Ca. shows that were held during the Amgen Tour of California. Yes, they are cool bikes and they do need to be in Museums.


----------



## redline1968

thanks bud! it sure would. yes it is. look at the rear sprocket.  i saw pics of other types. none of them are rear stear mens.  they must be rare.


----------



## Larmo63

I screwed up and thought the ride was the weekend AFTER the 19th. Sorry I missed you too and tipping a few. Next time faw shizzle..... I knew nothing of the Saturday ride....


----------



## sm2501

Here's a 1912 Racycle Pacemaker. Racycle's biggest chainring, 40 teeth..but the coolest thing...Racycle's "Tri-Spring" fork. SOLD!


----------



## slick

All I can say is GULP!!!!! Very nice! I'd probably have to take a 2nd loan out on my house for that beauty. Post a price?


----------



## Larmo63

Wrong or right wheels??


----------



## sm2501

Wheels are replacement riders.


----------



## lobsterboyx

love that springer... cant wait to see that in person


----------



## slick

lobsterboyx said:


> love that springer... cant wait to see that in person




Alright, who bought it....you or larmo63??????


----------



## lobsterboyx

My good friend Blue Nelson bought the bike... 

Speaking of Blue, today I received a package from a fellow forum member (pedal1766) containing a set of Kelly adjustable handlebars for my bike... 

I took the bars to blues where he used a new method of rust removal that turns just about any metal in to what appears to be a beautiful chrome finish... This wheel is just amazing and I plan on buying a few.. When I can get to a real computer I'll get the info on them.

The polishing revealed the original stampings that had long been covered over... Incredible... Pictures coming


----------



## slick

Were those bars on ebay? I threw an offer on them but was too low. O well, I know where their new home is and it's a good one!! I really want to see the magic wheel that turns rust into chrome! I have quite a few things i'd like to magically remove the rust on over here.


----------



## Larmo63

Cross Country Racycle trip......


----------



## lobsterboyx

I'll drive the chase car


----------



## Larmo63

You're riding!!!! You play "The Major" in this caper!


----------



## slick

LOL!! I'll ride a "loaner bike" since i don't own a Racycle. Unless an early Iver Johnson diamond frame or truss frame will suffice? Well, the diamond frame rides, the truss, not yet.


----------



## chitown

lobsterboyx said:


> I'll drive the chase car




With that massive chain ring, you'll need a pace rider to get you up to speed.

View attachment 23063


----------



## lobsterboyx

slick said:


> LOL!! I'll ride a "loaner bike" since i don't own a Racycle. Unless an early Iver Johnson diamond frame or truss frame will suffice? Well, the diamond frame rides, the truss, not yet.





My ffriend blue has an iver on eBay right now..


----------



## Larmo63

Chris- Buy the Iver Johnson and grow a handlebar moustache, we'll wait.


----------



## slick

LOL!!! Buying the bike won't be the problem but growing the handlebar mustache would take a lifetime!!!!


----------



## Larmo63

We'll get the makeup department to do the moustaches, I can't grow one fast enough either. We'll need knickers and goggles. Wardrobe?? CAN I GET WARDROBE OVER HERE RIGHT NOW?? (It'll be a blast!!!)


----------



## slick

I'm down! I have to receive the Iver first though. The 1 I bought hasn't arrived yet??? It was on here. All blacked out and restored from top to bottom. 28" steel clad rims with chain tread tires. If he's reading this, I want my bike!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Larmo63

Wow, I need to get my Racycle sooner than later.


----------



## lobsterboyx

pictures (with a z)


















does chains too...


----------



## slick

WOW!!! Just like new!! So what kind of wheel is that? I'll buy a pallet full!


----------



## Larmo63

Mr. Blue....., Quite the character!


----------



## lobsterboyx

just pulled the trigger on some velocity p35's in teak. lets ride.


----------



## Larmo63

That teak is as hard as steel!!!! (or aluminum)


----------



## iPhotoCars

*New here and just recently purchased an 1897 Racycle Racer Model No. 4*

I recently rescued a Racycle from the eastern deserts of Moab Utah.  It was caked with the red mud typical for the area.  The seller told me it was in the attic of a home he purchased years ago and he put it out in the garden to waste away.  It obviously has seen better days but it is a rare find for which I paid a mere $200.  The wood rims are bent, the right drop out is bent (repairable), the right rear frame tube is also bent (fixable), and someone back in the day made a crude repair to the fork tube where they brazed the nut onto the tube.  I believe it is still repairable, but I'm thinking to leave well enough alone.  The fork works fine and it is my intention to clean this thing up and hang it on the wall with my 1900 Iver Johnson track bike.  Here are a couple before cleaning photos; I'll post more after I do a little "knocking the dirt off" work.  BTW,  I love what I've seen here and will be back to visit often.


----------



## iPhotoCars

*1897 Racycle Narrow Tread find*

Just thought I'd add a couple more photos of the Racycle.


----------



## lobsterboyx

i love that stem mod - too cool. i was trying to figure out which kelly's they were, but i can see now its custom. 

throw some wood on there man, it looks great.


----------



## Dobie

*1901 to 1908 RACYCLE ..A TRUE SURVIVOR*

I AM PASSING ALONG THE FOLLOWING PIX TO SHOW A MUCH MODIFIED RACYCLE "SURVIVOR".   ASSEMBLED IN BERLIN, ONTARIO, NOW KITCHENER-WATERLOO. NOTE THAT THE HEADBADGE IS DIFFERENT FROM US MALTESE CROSS DESIGN. A TRUE SURVIVOR REPLETE WITH MODIFIED STEEL CART WAGON WHEELS, A RADICALLY RE-BUILT CRANKSET, MIS-MATCHED, RE-WORKED PEDALS....A TRUE SURVIVOR WHICH IS RIDEABLE, THOUGH NOT FOR LONG DISTANCES.

  A FRIEND, IN HIS 80s, PASSED IT ALONG TO ME.  HE SAID THAT THE MODS WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE BY HIS UNCLES.  I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO GET THE CRANK APART, THERE IS RESISTANCE (SEEPING WELD?)AND I DON'T WANT TO FORCE IT.  I WOULD LIKE TO GET A COMPLETE CRANKSET BEFORE I ATTEMPT TO DO ANY RESTORATIVE WORK TO IT; PERHAPS I SHOULDN'T,  BECAUSE IT TRULY REFLECTS THE LIFE OF THE BIKE.  FOR NOW I WILL KEEP IT AS IS, A TRUE SURVIVOR AND TESTIMONY TO WELL MEANING "ARTISANS" WHO KEPT IT OPERATING OVER THE YEARS

  ENJOY http://s917.photobucket.com/albums/ad20/dobie45/RACYCLE 1901 TO 1908 ASSEMBLED IN CANADA/


----------



## lobsterboyx

Thats one hell of an interesting racycle... id love to know the history of the canadian built ones..


----------



## vw00794

Hi energy.


----------

